# Wanted: Shovelers and subcontractors In the Kansas City Area



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm looking for subcontractors that have skid steers, trucks with plows and salters and people for a shovel crew. Were a small local company looking to expand so I'm in need of some help for some commercial clients we landed this year. Pay is based on expereince and what equipment you have. If you have any questions please feel free to pm me or send a resume to [email protected].
Thanks,
James


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

I mainly need a sidewalk and driveway crew now, i have the truck, snowblowers, salt and shovels. PM me for more details.
Thanks,
James


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

teamgreendude;1293949 said:


> I mainly need a sidewalk and driveway crew now, i have the truck, snowblowers, salt and shovels. PM me for more details.
> Thanks,
> James


I forgot I will also need a skid steer(snow bucket or a pusher) and a truck with a 8'2 v plow or a straight plow with or without wings. I need to cover 2 out of 6 doctors offices that I have a contract for, PLEASE PM ME ASAP !!!!!!!! payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you haven't already you might post on the Kansas City area networking forum on here. I know a couple guys in the KC area that I'll pass this on to as well.


----------

